# The PRS 305



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my, oh my.










Hopefully it's $3k cheaper than the 513 it's based on!

And check out this Custom 24 at the 12th Fret -- I want to know how they scored one with a 5-way blade! Man! I want a blade-based PRS...the rotary and I have never gotten along.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I like this Korina McCarthy with brazilian fingerboard


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

why hellllooooo!

damn PRS making lovely looking guitars lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw that today too. Pretty nice looking guitar.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a sweet looking guitar, they also have a Starla now without the Bigsby, that I'd like to try...


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Oh my, oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a new model coming out (the 5 way) watch the PRS site they have a new EVIL TWIN (Nick From B.L.S.) and there is also for the first time ever a *PRS with a FLOYD ROSE *(this will be a production model) why you ask since their trem is great (SUPPLY AND DEMAND) people want it they can do much more since expanding early this year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

satim said:


> That is a new model coming out (the 5 way) watch the PRS site they have a new EVIL TWIN (Nick From B.L.S.) and there is also for the first time ever a *PRS with a FLOYD ROSE *(this will be a production model) why you ask since their trem is great (SUPPLY AND DEMAND) people want it they can do much more since expanding early this year.


It certainly feel liks PRS has EXPLODED their line up in the past 2 years. I guess the new facilities are letting the build and experiment like never before. Yea for us!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Oh my, oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooo beautiful!!! :bow:

One day....


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Check out this demo of the PRS 305 (but private stock version)..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6ppLt2r-5o

excellent!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

have you guy's seen Chad Kroeger's (nickelback) PRS 7-string singlecut?

Me? Jealous? nooo.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i almost choked in the first few seconds when i saw all the guitars in that shop.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Sweeeeet sound there!!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Except for the inlays, the guitar in the demo is one of the best looking PRS I ever seen! Why are they so expensive...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????????????


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

KoskineN said:


> Why are they so expensive...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????????????


um... 'cause you get what you pay for? 

There's lots of flash guitars coming out of Asia that you can grab for cheap, but PRS are something special... That being said, I've owned four and have never been able to bond with any of them. I absolutely hate their pickups!


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

to each their own...never liked the styling or feel. i guess most guys mid 30's and down might agree..its styled for old farts that buy a Harley Davidson to make themselves feel cool at there late 40's :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Heralchemy said:


> to each their own...never liked the styling or feel. i guess most guys mid 30's and down might agree..its styled for old farts that buy a Harley Davidson to make themselves feel cool at there late 40's :wave::wave::wave:


That was a deep observation man. Man. How do you come up with this kind of other-worldly wisdom?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

iaresee said:


> That was a deep observation man. Man. How do you come up with this kind of other-worldly wisdom?


I think he's been watching the Mark Gormley videos.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

This is for PRS lovers who want an all single coil guitar, right?
Because it didnt sound right to me.
Of course i am comparing to a strat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Jaggery said:


> This is for PRS lovers who want an all single coil guitar, right?


Yea. I don't think it's a straight shot across the bow of the Strat. But a take on the 3 single coil approach.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Yea. I don't think it's a straight shot across the bow of the Strat. But a take on the 3 single coil approach.


"Yes, you too could have the classic strat sound at only 3 times the price!!!"kqoct

Seriously though, that is a beautiful lookin' guitar. Probably plays like a dream too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

iaresee said:


> ...the rotary and I have never gotten along.



It's a cheap fix to get the McCarty switching/toggle switch on a CUxx.I did it on a CU22 quite some time ago and it was $60 or so (say $100 these days)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex Dann said:


> It's a cheap fix to get the McCarty switching/toggle switch on a CUxx.I did it on a CU22 quite some time ago and it was $60 or so (say $100 these days)


I'd really miss 2 and 4 though. The 3-way + split isn't the same. Go figure, eh?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I want to know how they scored one with a 5-way blade! Man! I want a blade-based PRS...the rotary and I have never gotten along.


You're right about the rotary. I was lucky enough to pick up this used 2002 a few months ago...




















BTW, _that_ was their shot at the 3 single coil market!!!


----------

